# Sirvape- Juice Reviews



## moonunit (14/4/15)

*Sir Vape - No. 1*

Product Image:





Reviewer: Moonunit

Mod: Smok BT50
Watts/Volts: 20W/3.something

Atomiser: Aspire Atlantis
Coil Resistance: 0.5
Wicking Material: standard off the shelf coil

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R160/30ml
Website: www.sirvape.co.za

Website blurb:
Reviewer Notes: This is my first apple dessert type flavour so I have no direct comparison, but has a very fresh apple flavour, almost like a fresh baked Granny Smith apples, slightly tart. Then it smooths out on exhale with a light cinnamon undertone. I don't get much of a pastry or creamy flavour but the liquid hasn't had much chance to steep so will see how it develops over time. ADV, maybe, will see how it develops...?

It does have quite a serious throat hit but not over the top.

Similar to: nothing to compare yet

Avoid if: ?

Mods if I have left anything out or done something wrong please feel free to edit.

I didn't see any current Sir Vape threads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

Thanks for your review @moonunit and for starting the Sir Vape thread
Always great when members take the time to share their views. It helps many others. 
I have just highlighted the juice at the top of your post in bolder and larger text so its a bit clearer which juice this is. 

Let us know how it goes after youve vaped it for a bit and feel free to make a follow up post if necessary. Those types of posts do add additional value. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (15/4/15)

Company: Sirvape 
Product Name: No 2
Product Image:





Reviewer: Moonunit 

Mod: Smok BT50 
Watts/Volts: 20w/3.something

Atomiser: Aspire Atlantis 
Coil Resistance: 0.5
Wicking Material: Standard off the shelf coil

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R160/30ml
Website: www.sirvape.co.za

Website blurb:
Reviewer Notes: I actually don't know how to describe this one, vaped a full tank trying to decipher its flavour, got a slight strawberry note twice but that was it. No banana no peanuts, just a sourish taste. Even smelt the liquid in the bottle to try determine the flavour. 

Going to let it steep for a week and see if it improves. A bit disappointed to be honest was hoping for sweet banana and peanut butter flavours as described on the site.

Gives a seriously rough throat hit.

Similar to: really don't know 

Avoid if: 

Maybe someone else who has this liquid can give some feedback as to what they taste? Trying to workout if it's just my taste buds or a bad batch I got or if that is how the liquid is supposed to taste? I'm still a noob so don't want to put anyone off from trying the flavour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Thank you for your review, @moonunit. You won't be putting anyone off as you are only giving your honest impressions. The one thing we have all learnt is that taste in jooses is very subjective - what you hate I may love and vice versa. The idea is to get as many reviews/impressions as possible for the potential buyer to be able to form a good overview of a specific juice. 
A suggestion: Copy the description of the juice from the web site concerned and paste it into your review opposite "Website blurb:".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (15/4/15)

@Andre thanks, I hear what you are saying.

Forgot to mention I can't access the the juices section on Sirvape website from my iPhone 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

I do think you may need to let the #2 steep.

Although I have discovered that I really don't like peanut butter juices> to me they just taste foul. Yet it is a very popular flavour.


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I do think you may need to let the #2 steep.
> 
> Although I have discovered that I really don't like peanut butter juices> to me they just taste foul. Yet it is a very popular flavour.


Interesting, my body also has a total aversion to any nut flavours in juices. Strange, I love live nuts. A juice like 5P Grandmaster tastes horrible, almost nauseating to me. Of all the nut flavours, I can tolerate peanut flavouring the best - actually quite liked Nicoticket's Peanut Butter Cookie (tastes like real roasted peanuts) for 1 ml or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (15/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I do think you may need to let the #2 steep.
> 
> Although I have discovered that I really don't like peanut butter juices> to me they just taste foul. Yet it is a very popular flavour.



Steep it shall then. If it is still sour after that it is being given away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

Andre said:


> Interesting, my body also has a total aversion to any nut flavours in juices. Strange, I love live nuts. A juice like 5P Grandmaster tastes horrible, almost nauseating to me. Of all the nut flavours, I can tolerate peanut flavouring the best - actually quite liked Nicoticket's Peanut Butter Cookie (tastes like real roasted peanuts) for 1 ml or so.



Lol... I also eat plenty nuts and LOVE peanut-butter. Nutty juices, I like if its not the main flavour, but peanut butter not at all.


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Steep it shall then. If it is still sour after that it is being given away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And after you've steeped it, leave the bottle open for an hour or two. I have found lately that this helps settle the flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (15/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Steep it shall then. If it is still sour after that it is being given away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The #2 I ordered a while ago wasn't sour, but the strawberry(very syrup like) flavour was prevalent above everything else, I let it breathe a few hours then stuck it in my desk drawer for a week. I haven't finished it but it was much better after that, real nutty  It's now steeped another week and I'll report back when I've tried it again, although that might only be in another week or two.

Sorry forgot to add that I could taste a hint of banana after the steeping also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

